# genkernel no compila kernel 3.4.9-gentoo [solucionado]

## Luciernaga

Hola, ya estoy aquí otra vez ... con problemas ... puuffffff

Pues eso, como reza el título, me explico ...

Por razones que no vienen al caso instalo de nuevo la Gentoo.

La máquina es una Tyan S7002 con 2 CPUs Xeon E5620, más 24GB de memoria, etc. etc.

Bien, nunca me dió problemas con instalaciones Gentoo anteriores pero ahora al compilar el núcleo con genkernel --menuconfig all me sale con este error ...

........................

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/rtl818x/rtl8187/rfkill.o

  LD [M]  drivers/net/wireless/rtl818x/rtl8187/rtl8187.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/zd1211rw/zd_chip.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/zd1211rw/zd_mac.o

cc1: warnings being treated as errors

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c: In function 'lpfc_bg_setup_bpl':

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c:1900:11: error: unused variable 'rc'

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c: In function 'lpfc_bg_setup_bpl_prot':

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c:2037:11: error: unused variable 'rc'

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c: In function 'lpfc_bg_setup_sgl':

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c:2256:11: error: unused variable 'rc'

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c: In function 'lpfc_bg_setup_sgl_prot':

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c:2386:11: error: unused variable 'rc'

make[3]: *** [drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/scsi/lpfc] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/scsi] Error 2

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/zd1211rw/zd_rf_al2230.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/zd1211rw/zd_rf_rf2959.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/zd1211rw/zd_rf_al7230b.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/zd1211rw/zd_rf_uw2453.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/zd1211rw/zd_rf.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/zd1211rw/zd_usb.o

  LD [M]  drivers/net/wireless/zd1211rw/zd1211rw.o

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.24_p2[0m

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "modules" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

* 

He intentado deshabilitar todo lo relacionado con Wireless puesto que la máquina no incorpora ningún dispositivo parecido, tan solo dos tarjetas Ethernet Intel 82574, sin lograr que compile nada y de verdad que lo he intentado múltiples veces con otras tantas probabilidades negativas todas con el mismo resultado.

¿Qué es lo que hago mal, o dicho de otra forma, qué se me pasa por alto?

Gracias por vuestras respuestas ...  :Sad: 

----------

## gringo

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-935926.html

resumiendo : o usas un kernel mas actualizado o simplemente entra en el menú del kernel y desactivas esa opción.

saluetes

----------

## Luciernaga

Muchas gracias gringo, por la ayuda ...

Realmente encontrar el problema a cuatro niveles por debajo de la principal del núcleo es de gurús, en mi caso ni en sueños lo hubiera encontrado.

/

-> Device Drivers

-> SCSI device support

-> SCSI low-level drivers (SCSI_LOWLEVEL [=y]

-> Emulex LigthPulse Fibre Channel Support

De todas formas debo entonar un mea culpa por estar un poquillo desconectado de los acontecimientos del foro, un poco por menguar la salud, otro poco por andar buscando cosas novedosas, y al final uno no puede estar en todo que los años no perdonan ...

Un cordial saludo  :Smile: 

----------

